# Y-Kabel bei hardwareversand.de ???



## brotkilla (21. November 2010)

Hey leute ,

wie die überschrift schon sagt suche ich ein Y-Kabel um
einen gleichzeitigen Anschluss von zwei Lüftern mit 3-Pin Molex Stecker
zu schaffen !!!
So ein Kabel gibt es bei caseking.de :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel

Nun wollt ich fragen ob es sowas auch bei hardwareversand.de gibt
da ich mir dort eigtl. alles zusaammenkaufen wollte sprich :
CPU Kühler + 2 zusätzliche Lüfter + Kabel

ich will nur wegen dem kabel bei caseking bestellen müssen wo mich der ganze spaß 15€ mehr kostet  

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !!!

Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2010)

Dann gehe einfach zum lokalen PC Dealer, entweder er hat es sogar da oder besorgt es ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Vaylaga (23. November 2010)

servus!
aber drauf achten das nicht nen widerstand eingebaut ist und die lüfter dann langsamer drehen...


----------



## brotkilla (24. November 2010)

so hab noch was bei mindfactory.de entdeckt:
0,2m Stromadapterkabel intern 3,5'' 3pol Buchse auf 2x 3pol Stecker - Computer Shop
ist das das selbe kabel wie bei caseking und ohne widerstand ???
würd die teile dann bei mindfactory kaufen 

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !!!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2010)

Warum nicht bei Hoh
die haben das auch alles da auch noch schön günstig, Lieferzeit ist Top 
Klick
PS Was für ein Kühler willst du überhaupt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2010)

Ja das wäre das passende Kabel, eine Drossel ( Widerstand ) sitzt da nicht drin.


----------



## brotkilla (24. November 2010)

@wa1lock
ich werde mir den Mugen II von scythe holen + 2 blaue Xigmatek Lüfter + Das Kabel eben 
@bakterius
danke das war genau die info die ich gebraucht habe danke !!!


----------

